# Picked up a Minolta XE-7 with an odd film advance issue



## bobdrozen (Aug 14, 2010)

Once again on Craigslist,nice XE-7. Some brassing but it is otherwise clean as a pin.Have an odd issue i have never ran across i have to use the film advance lever at least twice for it to snap back and reset the shutter sometimes 3 times.
The film doesn't advance until the shutter resets.Any thoughts on this..?


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmm, is there a multiple exposure switch somewhere ?


----------



## bobdrozen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes there is right under the film advance lever.you push it to the right.but that woks fine.this was my first good 35mm camera years ago and im very familiar with it.
This is just very frustrating.


----------



## compur (Aug 16, 2010)

If the film is properly loaded and if you are moving the film advance lever all 
the way until it stops and this is not enough to set the shutter then your 
camera needs service.

As with many vintage film cameras, replacement is more economical than
repair.


----------



## Early (Aug 29, 2010)

There is a common glitch among the XE's where you have to advance the film with some authority.  A pain in the butt till you get used to it.  I have one such unit that does it, 3 or 4 that don't.

You also have to watch the meter on these as they're known to fall out of calibration.  It's all worth it, though.:thumbup:


----------

